# HDTV: all I get is 480i



## Dodger67 (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm really stuck here and have searched my butt off and cant find any help. Here's the story:

I have a Vizio 26 inch LCD HDTV, I just got IPTV cable installed that has 5 free (local) HD channels. The box is a ADB-3800W. I connect the tv to the box with HDMI and AV and switch between the 2 for HD vs non-HD channels. 

Problem: 
When I have it set to HDMI and watch a anything (even a NFL game) on the HD channels the Vizio display says it's in 480i SD. The manual says it detects the signal automaticaly and displays what it sees. The picture isn't really wacked like if I was using the HDMI only for non-HD channels, but is isn't HD or even normal TV. pixeled colors with rough edges.
I also should add that the ADB box has a HD LED that does light when I am on the HD channels.

My coop provider tech support is non-existent to say the least. Every time I call I am asked to leave a message by their service. Hey, I'm in the woods getting a 3 Mbps DSL line (yea, I tested it) and IPTV.... COOP's do have it's bennies but support isnt one of them.

Please, any ideas? Im stuck. Thx.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Frst of all, welcome to TSF. We're glad you found us.

From the Visio owner's manual:



> Caution: Do not apply pressure *or throw objects* at your HDTV. This may compromise the integrity of
> the display. The manufacturer’s warranty does not cover user abuse or improper installations.


Don't know why but I find this funny. Hopefully you're not to this stage yet.

My guess is the problem is in the provider signal not the TV. Just because it says its an HD channel doesn't mean they are sending a HD signal. Try turning the ADB off, unplugging it for 30 minutes, then turn it and the TV back on. Then go to a known HD channel when they should be sending a HD signal - NFL game, prime time network show, etc. (The service suppliers web site will list which channels are HD and which are not.) The Visio should see it. If not, call the IPTV provider - as difficult as that will be - and insist they address your issue. Another way is to call the IPTV sales office - they always answer the calls - and say you want to upgrade to their full HD package but need to get it to work first , and can they help.

Sorry I can't be more specific. I don't know the systems up there in Wisconsin.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Check the cable box as well. Mine defaults to 1080i output over HDMI and component.

You may also want to remove the switch as it might be causing the problem.


----------

